# Phal Hybrids in the Big Stores?



## gonewild (Jul 23, 2010)

Are all of the Phals in the big stores like HD propagated as tissue culture clones or are they also grown from seed?

There sure are some beautiful flowers at times.


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are tissue cultured although sometimes i think that they are the discarded seedling that didn't make the cut, it probably depends on the supplier.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2010)

Based on where they come from, I'd say they are clones.


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll loosely quote Mr. Fang, from a lecture at WOC in Miami.

" Meristem cloning has brought the production price down from $40/plant, to $4/plant."

At that moment, the topic was Phals. Can't say if it was over hybrid or specie.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2010)

Did I see you there?! oke:


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

They are beautiful inded...I have a handful of big-box store, decorative phals in my collection but i mostly stay away from them due to virus concerns.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 1, 2010)

Justin said:


> They are beautiful inded...I have a handful of big-box store, decorative phals in my collection _but i mostly stay away from them due to virus concerns_.



Ditto. I have one NOID from Walmart. It's gorgeous, fragrant and healthy, but I got lucky. I'm avoiding stuff like this in future for fear of viruses.


----------



## jewel (Aug 1, 2010)

i was in home depot this weekend and stumbled across a small round flowered white labeled as amabilis and it blew my mind that they could possibly be offering a species in a big box store.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 2, 2010)

Virus.... So is it fact or just rumor that the Phals from the mass growers have a high percentage of virus infection?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2010)

well, according to my former boss who works for a large seed supplier, many were virused in the early and mid days of taiwanese supplied phal hybrids, but now many come from europe (german and dutch) and they don't deal with virused material like that. he also said many in taiwan have cleaned up their stock as they've learned about disease problems and controls but that there are always those who want to do it dirty and cheap so in the store, you can never know...


----------

